# PSE vendetta xl or Bear tuth 2 PLEASE HELP



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

:angry:I am so mixed up. I need help. I was getting a pse vendetta xl for 3d and target. But last night I tried a Bear truth 2 and I must say WOW. I am really impressed. Now I am at the point of which do I buy. I just want your honest opinions. Pros and cons of each bow in your opinions. They are about the same price for both about 50 dollars difference so money is not the object. I must say the pse dealer is about 6 hours from my home and the bear dealer is about 1 hour away. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Pse*

Pse


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

why, give me reasons why pse. your opinion why the pse is better then the bear. thanks


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

The Vendetta XL is awesome. It has become my primary bow. Holds and shoots very well. Plenty of speed.

With a 29 inch draw and a 330 grain arrow, I am shooting 284 fps @52 lbs.

PSE has a real winner with this bow!!!

Chuck


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks Chuck. I do love the vendetta xl as well. I just ain't sure yet wich one I am going to get.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

dont you love these decisions:smile: I am sure you will make the right choice for you.


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

No, I hate these decisions. I might be in luck do. The truth 2 that I wanted is the black horse in left handed and nobody seems to have any lefty's left so it might be an easy decision.


----------



## mbilby (Aug 8, 2009)

One thing on the PSE Vendetta XL. Do not hand pull it. It goes past the draw stop and when you try and move the cable back so that you can let it down it explodes. We got one into our bow shop last night and as I was trying to help get the cable to where it would let down it exploded the string and Cam. We were on the phone with our PSE dealer when it happened. He is the one that told us to gentle move the cable so that you could let it down. I was lucky. It only bruised my Right index finger and lightly cut the other gentlemens finger.


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

I seen pictures of this. Luckily you guy's are ok. I will keep this in mind. Thanks


----------



## mossyoakboy (Mar 25, 2010)

*pse*

it depends on what kind of bow you really like. do you want finese or do you want a striker. if you want some that is dead in the hand and a bit of a smoother draw cycle i would go with the bear, but with the descision of the bear there are a few downers, one, there slow, my buddy owned one and was shooting 29 inch draw with a 350 grain arrow and 70lbs and only getting 298 fps on average. second he found out that shortly after doing that his cam was bent so they claimed that to be short bears great customrer service however said they would take care of everything but he sold the bow to the shot. now the PSE Vendetta, i am a shorter guy who only pulls 60lbs. so i like speed this bow, personally has the perfect mix of speed and a decent valley. i also personally think that the pse vendetta is silent when i listen to the videos of shooting them in the shop side by side but they were shot in 2 different archery shops so that wouldnt work. a draw back with pse is i have had a problem with there customer service and decided to sell the bow because it was a mossy oak treestand bow with mossy oak break up limbs, and they claimed it was like that when they got it. which it wasnt. but i would say pse despite that insident, just to let u know i am not brand loyal except i do like bowtech a little more then the rest but i might be purchasing the vendetta for a new bow so we will see.

Baby D


----------



## mbilby (Aug 8, 2009)

I will say this for PSE the Rep is suppose to come to our store with 2 new cams, new limbs nad string, and calbes next Saturday to figure out what happened.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

If it was a compo. Between vendetta and the Assalt or the attack I would say hands down the bear but alot of people that went from the truthI to the truthII. Were disipointed. I still have my truthI and love it but I will tell you one thing my next bow will be a attack it is so good. Really fast quiet the one I shot maxed at 74 witch is a plus for me. Eather way you'll be happy.


----------



## Truth2 Archer (Mar 30, 2009)

well Ive been blessed to own both bows, and honestly for a hunting bow you cant beat the bear, Its doesnt have as much speed but it dropped alot of deer last year, but If its from the a 3D standpoint, I took my new Vendetta XL to my local shoot and have been in the top 5 everytime in my class this year, Winning once, The bow shoots unbeliveable, Just don't let the hype get to you, theyre both great bows, Ones better for hunting, and ones better for 3D for ME that is. I hope this helps.


----------

